# [ 2018 ] Little Sweden or The Rushes, NE Wisconsin Rental wanted



## DoorCountyGirl (Jun 29, 2018)

July 12- August 14 looking for a 2BR that sleeps six. Weeks 28-32. Very flexible on travel dates, even last-minute. Any resort in Door County would be welcome. Glacier Canyon in The Dells is also within two hours. Old Tugger has returned after five-year hiatus. Hoping to update Midwest reviews!


----------



## Normita (Jul 1, 2018)

How many nights do you need ?


----------



## DoorCountyGirl (Jul 1, 2018)

Normita said:


> How many nights do you need ?


We would love a week or two. Depends on budget.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 5, 2019)

I am at little Sweden now, and would guess this one would be very hard to get in the summer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 5, 2019)

Their post is from 2018.


----------



## DoorCountyGirl (Jun 5, 2019)

Still looking! Every year. No luck yet.


----------



## rapmarks (Jun 5, 2019)

Whoops


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 5, 2019)

DoorCountyGirl said:


> Still looking! Every year. No luck yet.


I cannot get anything last-minute, but Shell is a good thing to own, if you want Door County because they have units for summer, even at 7 months ahead.  I check all of the time for those.  You gotta get it right at 7 months, but if you own in the Americana resort part of Shell, you can book at 12 months.


----------

